# Plant Food



## TheCalling (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon with 80 watts but I'm planing to go to 160 watts soon. I have some amazon swords and I'm guessing italian planted. They all look good expect some of the leaves of a couple of the swords. But one of the swords is growing like crazy. I'm wondering what is the best plant food to use.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

TheCalling said:


> I have a 55 gallon with 80 watts but I'm planing to go to 160 watts soon. I have some amazon swords and I'm guessing italian planted. They all look good expect some of the leaves of a couple of the swords. But one of the swords is growing like crazy. I'm wondering what is the best plant food to use.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hi TheCalling,

Swords (Echinodorus) and Cryptos (Cryptocoryne) take most of the nutrients from the substrate with their roots. So a good idea is to give them substrate fertilizers. You can use sticks, tablets or balls form lfs.

Regards,


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Keep in mind that most sword plants are grown emmersed(above water) because it's easier to ship them that way. All the emmersed leaves will die and fall off to eventually be replaced with submersed form.


----------

